# 2008 Beijing Olympic Judo coverage



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I’m not sure if anyone is interested but if you want you can watch the Olympic Judo coverage on this link.

http://www.nbcolympics.com/judo/index.html

It’s cool to see how popular Judo is globally, I know it’s extremely popular in Japan but take a look at all the countries represented in the different weight classes.

Some great international competition and amazing grappling skills on display.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Matt didn't go to well, I can't watch the link as i have no download limit left and the Australian TV stations covering the Olympics aren't showing it.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

yeah judo is pretty rad
im more looking forward to the wrestling though
I know a guy who is competing


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> yeah judo is pretty rad
> im more looking forward to the wrestling though
> I know a guy who is competing


I know a few in Judo as well.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Matt didn't go to well, I can't watch the link as i have no download limit left and the Australian TV stations covering the Olympics aren't showing it.


i was pretty devo about that, was looking foward to seeing the judo and got no coverage, and im pretty sure it would have been better then both stations showing the same thing


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Did Ronda Rousey fight/appear at all? She was in Vogue a few months ago believe it or not. she's awesome.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Did Ronda Rousey fight/appear at all? She was in Vogue a few months ago believe it or not. she's awesome.


She hasn't fought yet. She will in about 2 days or around then.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Once she was over the weight by 6 oz or something so she had her friend chop off a bunch of her hair while she stood on the scale. That is unbelievably hardcore imo. Esp if you have long gorgeous hair like she does.


----------

